# Springfield XDM trade for Duck Gun



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a Springfield XDM .40 full size for trade for a good semi auto duck gun. prefer synthetic stock. can also add a pair of nice brand new danner USMC Rat boots for the right trade. call or text 2512889002


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What size are the boots? Would you sell them separately?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

boots have actually sold. both pairs unfortunately.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

this is still up for sale/trade and the boots are again available.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------

